# The farting conundrum



## McDuffy (Mar 4, 2015)

Guys,

Since I've been on cycle and my food intake and protein intake have gone way up the farting doesn't stop, some days aren't so bad, but most days are pretty bad. You have to know what i'm talking about. Is there a way to combat this? A special pill to unstink my farts? 

I think its mostly the eggs and the protein shakes that do it. I refuse to live out the rest of my life with stinky farts.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dude try beano its a product that you put in food especially beans that cuts down gas. If that doesn't work you could shove scented carpet powder up your ass!.. ; )


----------



## halfwit (Mar 4, 2015)

Fiber.  Protein creates dense fecal matter that has extra time to feed that bacteria in your digestive tract.  This gets even worse if you consume more simple carbohydrates instead of complex ones as sugars released into your gut creates a feeding frenzy.  

Fiber helps your body to push out the fecal matter and even helps your body handle sugars (carbs) more efficiently by slowing down that process.  I prefer leafy greens as a good source, like spinach salads - but do also take a fiber supplement on occasion.  

I consume over 300g of protein daily; I can only imagine the aftermath if I didn't consume fiber haha.  

My .02c


----------



## mickems (Mar 4, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since I've been on cycle and my food intake and protein intake have gone way up the farting doesn't stop, some days aren't so bad, but most days are pretty bad. You have to know what i'm talking about. Is there a way to combat this? A special pill to unstink my farts?
> 
> I think its mostly the eggs and the protein shakes that do it. I refuse to live out the rest of my life with stinky farts.





Dude, farts are fun. think of the "blame game" "whodunit" and the classic "dutch oven". farts feel good too. I'd keep 'em.


----------



## Paolos (Mar 4, 2015)

mickems said:


> Dude, farts are fun. think of the "blame game" "whodunit" and the classic "dutch oven". farts feel good too. I'd keep 'em.



It is most defiantly a gift to share and blame on somebody else....Even the dog! I can clear a room brother just shows your eating right.
Don't know about the fiber thing I eat a lot of steel cut oats, brown rice, white rice and even use a macro greens supplement and
I stink all the time.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 4, 2015)

http://bamboozo.com/content/underwear-patch-make-your-farts-smell-mint


----------



## mickems (Mar 4, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> http://bamboozo.com/content/underwear-patch-make-your-farts-smell-mint



those are hilarious. I can't imagine the reactions of people on the other end of that, smelling mint from your arse. lol.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 4, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> http://bamboozo.com/content/underwear-patch-make-your-farts-smell-mint



The guys at work want me to buy these so bad! They also have some called shreddies lol

My girl hates being home with me...she wants me to get up and go to the other room to drop ass..ya that is to much work every 5 minutes. She tells me to hold them in...like thats even possible. I take a probiotic everyday...at night i drink a shake of metamucil/natural calms/super greens/apple cider vinegar...takes a bit to get use to the taste but keeps me regular and cuts my gas in half. Now when Im cutting its not near as bad but eating to bulk just fuels the fire.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Just lettem roll. Let's u know it eating healthy.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 4, 2015)

Just let em fly. At least you aren't a sweater like jdusmc....gross.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2015)

I just farted..


----------



## automatondan (Mar 4, 2015)

always keep an extra "filter" handy. One thing I have learned is to never trust a fart.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr. Tiller told me if you eat 2 large handfuls of after dinner mints with each meal then your farts will smell good.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats McDuffy!  You made a thread that's more active than the dnp ones


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 5, 2015)

I embrace my gas, others not so much.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 5, 2015)

Protien powder = Farts
Your body should adjust to it! Mine has


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 5, 2015)

My poots get bad if i drink to much milk at one time;
Anything over 2cups and its bubble guts.....


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 5, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Congrats McDuffy!  You made a thread that's more active than the dnp ones



HAHA yes i think the farting conundrum is sticky material lol


----------

